# Nice try Amazon Flex Support ...



## DFW-Flex (Oct 25, 2016)

Hello,

A customer reported not receiving a package that you marked as delivered on 1/5/2017. If you're not able to leave a package with a person, customers expect that their package will be left in a secure location - a location where packages are not visible from the street, not exposed to weather, and not visible in high traffic areas. Our most successful delivery partners also ensure packages are left at the correct physical address - verified against both the label on the package as well as in the Amazon Flex app.

If you have questions or feedback, feel free to email us at [email protected].

Thank you for using Amazon Flex!

The Amazon Flex Team

MY RESPONSE:


> Hello,
> 
> I did not deliver Amazon Flex packages on 1/5/2017. Please feel free to check my record. I request this negative mark be removed.
> 
> ...


AMAZON'S RESPONSE:
Hello DFWFlex,

Thanks for letting us know! We've taken note of this and it will no longer be reflected in your ratings.

Thanks for delivering using Amazon Flex!

We'd appreciate your feedback. Please use the links below to tell us about your experience today.

Best regards,


----------



## FUberX (Feb 1, 2015)

Interesting


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

DFW-Flex said:


> Hello,
> 
> A customer reported not receiving a package that you marked as delivered on 1/5/2017. If you're not able to leave a package with a person, customers expect that their package will be left in a secure location - a location where packages are not visible from the street, not exposed to weather, and not visible in high traffic areas. Our most successful delivery partners also ensure packages are left at the correct physical address - verified against both the label on the package as well as in the Amazon Flex app.
> 
> ...


Did you drive that day?


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

not supports fault......more likely creative accounting on part of wh to let select few drivers stay pristine


----------



## DFW-Flex (Oct 25, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Did you drive that day?


Nope, didn't deliver that day.


----------



## aflexdriver (Jul 15, 2016)

They are always trying to find an excuse to not give us blocks. Nice try.


----------

